# DiDi starts in Australia today



## Roger Oveur-Andaut (Jul 1, 2016)

https://theconversation.com/as-yet-...m launches in Australia how does this all end


----------



## scalextric (Feb 19, 2018)

I saw them Channel 7's Sunrise program this morning. Will look for a link... I think they charge a flat 20% commission rate but have launch promotions where they drop it to 0% if you drive in a peak area *or* at a peak hour.


----------

